# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  DCs who are also lucid

## mini0991

Last night, I had an LD where I think one of the dream characters seemed to be just as aware of it being a dream.

I was in my front yard and I got lucid, probably from an RC, can't exactly remember. I approached a girl standing in my front yard and asked for, well, I'm sure you all know. 

Her reply was to grab me and throw me straight over into the neighbor's driveway! She had enough strength to lift me from the ground over her head! It popped into my mind that she was probably as lucid as I was, as I layed on the ground. I looked over the wall that's in our neighbor's driveway and she walks away, and in her place a bear appears and attacks me! The bear comes to my right and takes a missed bite at my right arm! I run from it, shoot at it, and soon two are following me. I run into the other neighbor's yard, stop near the pool, and one of them falls in. I pull out a pistol and start shooting the other one as I run for my yard. I climb up on the swingset ladder, and shoot the other one dead as it's on its hind legs behind me. Soon after, a dinosaur comes from across the field and that wakes me up (or gets me into an FA, can't remember exactly).

I could be wrong, but I think the DC was probably lucid and did this as a reply to my proposition! There was just something I suspected that she made the bear appear, so it would attack me.

Or it could be that I read about one childhood nightmare about a bear being in the closet during a WBTB.

Did you ever have the experience of DCs having as much control over the reality as you do?

----------


## Luminous

Wow, creepy lucid dream you had there!

Especially lately, I more often seem to have lucid DCs in my lucid dreams. I've even spent some lucid dreams teaching them dream control. And at some occasions, they have started manipulating my dreams, without my control... When I changed it back, they repeat.

----------


## mini0991

This was the article I read in the middle of my WBTB. Note the one part:





> For example, a child repeatedly woke up screaming about a bear in the closet. The father's response was to rush into the room offering to shoot the bear. But so far as the child was concerned, this did nothing to prevent the bear from returning the next night and the night after that. The father, Dr. Schroeder said, would have had far more success turning on a light and showing the child that there was no bear in the closet.



I'm just guessing, but that's probably why a bear attacked me in the following dream.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I encounter DCs that are aware it is a dream.  They often help me become lucid, or remind me that I'm lucid.  I've never had to fight one.  Now that you mention it, I'm sure it will happen soon  ::roll:: 

That reminds me of Naiya's dreams.  She has a whole cast of recurring characters who are more powerful than she is, and kick her ass from time to time.

----------


## Dreamer 316

I couldn't stop laughing reading that, absolutely hilarious! For you maybe not so.

But seriously you do have some lucid dreams where you feel you have no control over, mostly occurs in nightmares. The main thing is to remember it is a dream and nothing can hurt you, there is no reason to be afraid. If you start getting worked up and scared then it will only get worse, if anything like that ever happens just befriend whatever it is giving you the problem, it always works for me when it happens.

Btw i doubt that the girl was lucid, just a negative aspect of yourself in my opinion.

----------


## Misbijoux

I've had two lucid dreams where my DCs were also "lucid", or had more control than I did.

Personally, and IMO, I think that when this happens, it's because WE are not totally lucid. We may think we are in total control of our dream, but we really are not. We think we can control most things, but it backfires on us. Does that make sense? Maybe we are not as lucid as we think we are? I don't know.

----------


## Shift

In one lucid I went running to tell my sister it was a dream and that she was in my lucid just because I was so excited. Her response: "Yeah, I'm lucid dreaming too. _You're_ in _my_ lucid dream!" which totally shocked me.
In another, I was having trouble flying and a DC showed me how to fly. 
About 50% of the time they are aware that they are in a dream, usually because I've been running around telling them  ::tongue::  But they never really have control over the dream, just awareness of the dream state.

----------


## supreme

*Weird! Next time dont ask, just do it!  Dont you realize that your
own mind made the girl do that?  Be very positive about what you
want next time and dont let the DCs get the better of you! Its your
LD after all!! You are in control! If you had a lucid and strong DC, then you 
made her so! You also created the bear and made it attack you as well! lol
Not intentionally, but in your mind somewhere i think you felt something worse 
then what already happened to you was going to happen, and so it did! 
What i think, is that you felt you should be punished for asking her in
the first place.....( so in truth, you actually punished yourself!)
So you need to move away from the reality of the situation,
and make her want you too! And im not saying that in reality she wouldnt
want you, but you know what i mean....shes your DC so control her!! Or
maybe i should say (before anyone objects) make her love you and want 
you too!! This can be achieved in like one second....then after, if everything
goes according to plan....well youre awake now and you didnt even have
to say goodbye!  
A bear has no chance in hell of getting into one of my LDs*  ::lol:: 
*Also, no DCs will ever gang up on me and kick my ass! My LD world
is exhilarating, wonderful, beautiful and peaceful, and i wouldnt have it any
other way!*
*And no DC can ever refuse me either! They are my DC men and they
do what theyre told! Kinda like real life men.*  ::lol::  *J/K!!*  :wink2:

----------


## supreme

> Wow, creepy lucid dream you had there!
> 
> Especially lately, I more often seem to have lucid DCs in my lucid dreams. I've even spent some lucid dreams teaching them dream control. And at some occasions, they have started manipulating my dreams, without my control... When I changed it back, they repeat.



*Luminous, it really sounds to me like you have begun to unintentionally
lose control of your LDs. You should think of ways to regain control
before it goes too far and you no longer enjoy LDing. What i dont
understand....is why would you want to teach your DCs to be lucid
when you already have the ability to control everything that they do.
My DCs can walk around freely and do what they want, for instance
i sometimes notice them having backyard barbecues while i fly by.
But when i want them to do something they always obey!
BTW what do you mean....they repeat??*

----------


## Luminous

> *Luminous, it really sounds to me like you have begun to unintentionally
> lose control of your LDs. You should think of ways to regain control
> before it goes too far and you no longer enjoy LDing. What i dont
> understand....is why would you want to teach your DCs to be lucid
> when you already have the ability to control everything that they do.
> My DCs can walk around freely and do what they want, for instance
> i sometimes notice them having backyard barbecues while i fly by.
> But when i want them to do something they always obey!
> BTW what do you mean....they repeat??*



Oh, no need to worry about my lucid dreams.  :smiley:  I still enjoy them, and this is a 1 out of 100 occurrence. I have around 22 years of lucid dreaming experience, so I'm not worried about losing control. If I "teach" a DC to be lucid, it only lasts for that one dream. I just find it interesting to explore the psychology of DCs by doing these things now and then. All lucid dreamers might lose control of their lucid dreams now and then. I know I lose control if I'm feeling frustrated or stressed. I also know this when lucid dreaming.

What I meant by repeat, is that they change the dream again after I did so.

----------


## Abra

I think any DC can be lucid. We control them indirectly. If we presuppose that they are intelligent, they will be. The body in a lucid dream... It's not really your body. It's an illusion (you can easily get rid of your body in a lucid dream). You are controlling _all_ the players in a dream, whether you know it or not.

That being said, when I'm highly lucid, so are my dream characters. You can have some good times with smart dream characters. When I'm not as lucid, or unsure of my abilities, I don't usually interact with dream characters with such depth.

----------


## acillis

i was once at this school for wanna be lucid dream warriors. came upon this girl, i must of said something real bad because she punched me in my left side, and i could feel how much damage there was, i quickly limped away, never know could be the same girl! did she have long hair?

----------


## caz457

In my last LD, my DCs were lucid as well. I was flying and they said to me that I'm rubbish at flying in my LDs (so I flew faster and in different directions to prove to them that I'm not  ::D: ). They have been lucid in past LDs as well. They've never had much control in my LDs though.

----------


## supreme

So by your DCs being lucid, you just mean they have powers as well
as you do? That sort of thing is not for me at all. I dont even have time
to make too much contact with them, i just want to explore and do my
own thing....to hell with those other ppl!  ::lol::

----------


## ctman20

on my first lucid dream i was very excited and flying, i landed on the ground in this city and told my friend that it was awesome, and he had been flying too and said that it was awesome too

----------


## The Cusp

To me that sounds like you might have run into a real person in that dream.  And one who know what she's doing.  Her initial reaction sounds like what just about any lucid dreamer would do, but it's how she left you that bear when she was walking away.  That shows she knows enough about dreams to know she doesn't even need to bother with you her self.  

She left you something she know would capture your attention, and once you lock you attention on it, it becomes part of your dream.  The more attention you give it, the more you sustain the image.  That's why the bears multiplied, because you were focused on them so intently.

If that was another lucid dreamer, that was an incredibly skillful move on her part.  ANd boy did you pick the wrong person to proposition!

----------


## The Cusp

> Or it could be that I read about one childhood nightmare about a bear being in the closet during a WBTB.



I missed that part, which would be the likely cause for the bears, since they were fresh on your mind.





> Did you ever have the experience of DCs having as much control over the reality as you do?



While the suggestion of bears might have already been in you mind, I still thing she might have had something to do with manifesting it.

It's very rare that I see a DC that demonstrates the kind of control like in your dream.  In the past year I've seen maybe one or two.  I followed the last one around without engaging him, just watching, unsure of his intentions.  He seemed to have great dream control, but the way he was looking around at everything really gave him the look of someone who was lucid dreaming.  I never talked to him, he seemed to be just passing through.

----------


## mini0991

Here's another example I had in a lucid this morning.

For some reason, I spat up something and passed out after having sex with someone. When I came to, there were all kinds of people, maybe doctors, around me going "Are you OK?". 

Here's the interesting part: One said "You're dreaming!" and after he said this, one of the others elbowed him hard and said "SHUT UP!!". 

I probably would have lost lucidity if he didn't say that.

----------


## gigaschatten

> In one lucid I went running to tell my sister it was a dream and that she was in my lucid just because I was so excited. Her response: "Yeah, I'm lucid dreaming too. _You're_ in _my_ lucid dream!" which totally shocked me.



I wonder why no one already asked that, but did you ask your sister later about it? If so, what was the response?

----------


## Shift

I called her at a ridiculously early hour, and she told me that she hadn't had a lucid dream, that she didn't remember her dreams at all.

----------


## gigaschatten

> I called her at a ridiculously early hour, and she told me that she hadn't had a lucid dream, that she didn't remember her dreams at all.



That's interesting. So she could have had a lucid dream that she simply didn't remember.

----------


## Shift

> That's interesting. So she could have had a lucid dream that she simply didn't remember.



Yea, maybe she did have a lucid dream. I highly doubt it though, she'd have remembered it. If you're implying that we had a shared dream... no.

----------


## gigaschatten

> If you're implying that we had a shared dream... no.



Why not?

----------


## Shift

Mainly because I'm close-minded when it comes to that since I don't understand how our neurons could be firing into one another when we are hundreds of miles apart, but also because she wasn't behaving the way a lucid dreamer would.

----------

